# Newbie - Advice for travelling to Belgium please



## 96122 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi all

We're new to motorhoming and have just got our first motorhome (Swift Kon-Tiki) a few months ago and so have only been in the UK so far and are now busy trying to plan trips further afield 

Have seen posts on the forums about Trans Europa ferries and the free return within 48 hours, so we can go over to Oostende for £52 return with 8m motorhome and so are planning to do a Christmas shopping weekend in Bruges

We're not sure what additional equipment (if any) we need to travel in Belgium so any help and advice anyone can give is much appreciated (or point me to other forum posts)

We are also planning to travel down to Italy next August (near Lake Garda and Venice) so any help on what we'd need to take or any suggestions for routes, etc. also greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance
Nyree


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

*first time abroad*

Hi Nyree

This is by no means a definitive post. We are new to Motorhoming ourselves but we went over to Europe this summer and travelled through 10 countries. Before leaving I downloaded a guide to continental driving, I think it was from the AA (www.theAA.com). Also, you need the usual items, such as reflective vets, warning triangle and first aid kits. Generally, you need original reg. documents and insurance docs.

As for Italy, we went to Como and Lake Garda this year. I would say avoid Camping International at Como. It is a poor site with dodgy showers that will scald someone yet. Lake Garda was lovely but we found the remaining pitches at Camping Fontanelle quite tight for our 7m Swift. It's a lovely site though, right on the edge of the lake with a very good shop and restaurant.

If you are travelling through France, try Camping Val de Bonnal, near Rougemont in the east of the country. The best site I have ever stayed on.

Good luck with the travels.

Irishhomer 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

This is probably as good a time as any to try out the forum search function. It's a fun game for all the family - thinking of different ways of saying things to get different results, and then trying to work out how the search gave you certain results :lol: :wink: (sorry, Nuke)

A search for *continental AND list* brought up this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-75122.html#75122

A search for *europe AND items AND list* gave a huge post:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-141159.html#141159

Happy searching!

Gerald


----------



## 96122 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks both for the help and links  - will also do some searches as you suggest Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki owner*

Hi

From one Kon-tiki owner to another - welcome to the site.

All being well I should be full timing at Garda next year - maybe we could ahve an informal meet there.

As for www.transeuropaferries.com you may also appreciate that you can arrive at Ramsgate in the evening and pitch up at the ferry terminal. Also they do not get the tape measure out - but obviously don't take the P!. I was advised by their staff to book the Kon-tiki on as a 7.00m van. The 48 hour returns are give aways and the food's not bad either!

Rapide561


----------



## 96122 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Rapide561 - not sure yet when we'll be down in Italy but should be sometime in August - will watch for you online nearer the time to see whereabouts you are  

Thanks for the tip on staying at the ferry terminal we're going to get the early morning ferry now and stay overnight - do you know if we can do the same at Oostende coming back? Or know of anywhere else in Oostende - I saw someone mention an Aire in Oostende - do you know where this is in relation to the ferry terminal - can't find anything online about it

Thanks again everyone 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nyree and welcome to mhf;,

If you look on the excellent campingcar-infos website there are 2 possibilities for Oostende.....

>>here<< and >>here<< and click on the multimap links for their locations.

pete.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Places to stay in Ostend*

Hi

If you click on this link

www.transeuropaferries.co.uk and then follow their links, their is a pub called the Cosy Corner. Phone them - they are very helpful for parking advice etc

Rapide561


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nyree

The Aire de Service at Ostend is in a large parking area near to the marina and railway station. Access is a turning off of the roundabout at the far ( inland ) end of the marina, it is at most a 10 minute drive to the ferry terminal. The actual aire is quite small, accomodating about 12 vans. Many vans overnight in the adjoining parking area and leave early in the morning so as not to fall foul of the daytime parking restrictions.
Another option which we frequently use is to park up along the coast road running from Middlekerke to Ostend. Parking overnight is allowed and you are literally only 20 yards from the beach. It is about a 20 minute drive from here to the ferry terminal.


----------



## 98060 (Mar 9, 2006)

*to irishhomer*

I see in your posting you need a relective vet is this compulsary as we don't have any animals.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If it's your first trip to Belgium be sure to sample Palm Beer and Leffe Beer but beware - not only are they very smooth and tasty - they are also very addictive


----------

